# Liquigas/Cannondale new kit is awesome!



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Not so loud, I like it a lot!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

it's not easy being green.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

too much white, I liked the 2010 kit more


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Same here, I preferred the previous one - the lime green and deep blue looked great. At least this one isn't black and blue.

Also, needs more raptors.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes that was much better, I got me a full kit, included gloves, socks and cap, and also a pink jersey

don't know if I will wear it though, but it is indeed a great collectable


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

New kit for me. Old kit had just too much green for my taste. I think this kit will look very edgy against all the retro type kits coming out this years.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

It'll be back to basics next year.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Too white, But easily picked due to asymmetric colour scheme.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Love it. Probably the best new kit I've seen this year.

Have we seen the new Sky or RS kit yet?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Prefer the old one as well.
For me, this kit is in that middle range, not great but doesn't suck either.

I've not seen SKY yet - looking forward to seeing what they do now that everyone has copied their 2010 kit.
Any change to the Radio Shanty kit is bound to be an improvement - so they'll probably leave it pretty much the same.

Edit: Okay, just saw what may be Radio Shanty's new kit - I spoke to soon - it is actually much better than last years - which they seem to have dropped for an almost complete redesign....hmmm, wonder why?


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

Not enough black.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Love it. Probably the best new kit I've seen this year.
> 
> This^


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A good thing with white is that it is highly visible. A safety benefit for buyers of this kit.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Have we seen the new Sky or RS kit yet?


Here is Lance in what looks like the new RadioShack jersey.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I loved the 2010 kit. The new one is nice also.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

me likey.
better than much of the "look we are old school!" vibe going on out there.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

uggg.
i hate it.

last year's was awesome.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm loving the new liquigas kit! It's a much different then years past but still a fantastic kit!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*trending of late*

has been asymmetric side panels and white jersey main panels
this kit has both
reminds me of a green Fidea Kit


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I would have swapped the blue with the green (just not a fan of light color shorts). But then again, they probably wanted to emphasize the green. I like the design though


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

not bad... pretty sharp for a protour kit, all things considered. it will still be easy to pick those lime green bastards out.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

it seems like most teams are wearing black or white, so it fits into the black/white peloton theme. should have kept the all green. although, white is the new black....


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/basso-dreaming-of-tour-de-france-win


Here's a link if you want to see more of the new kit....or if you just want to see Ted King's wiener.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I like these kits better than years past.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

This is there best kit by far. Best looking of all the 2011 so far.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Great look this year. The overall design seems very complete and cohesive. I agree this is one of the better kits shown so far.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I totally forgot that Basso was Liquigas. I'm ready to forgive him now. (no idea why). kit looks good!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

why did they switch from campy to Red? Very weird for an Italian team


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

rubbersoul said:


> why did they switch from campy to Red? Very weird for an Italian team


Probably because Cannondale does not sell bikes with Campy. Just SRAM or Shimano.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

jlandry said:


> Probably because Cannondale does not sell bikes with Campy. Just SRAM or Shimano.


I agree, I imagine Cannondale nudged the team to move to SRAM so they can keep consumer pricing on their high-end rigs competitive. With Campy moving to Super Record 11, prices keep going up.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jlandry said:


> Probably because Cannondale does not sell bikes with Campy. Just SRAM or Shimano.


If I remember correctly, the catalog this year includes the team issue bike with SR11, so apparently they are selling Campy equipped bikes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's funny. In Europe the Supersix Himod Team 2011 comes with Super Record, not Red.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd like to see Liquigas back on Bianchis... or better yet Colnagos


----------

